# I can't get my modem to work on Linux Mandrake9.1



## darkelf_18 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi I just got Mandrake installed on a seperate HD then WinXP pro and though every thing went fine installing it I can't get my modem working( I have Dialup so thats my only way ofconnecting to the net) I e-mailed the company(Zoom telephonics) and they gave me instructions on how to get it running but I think they figured that since I switching to linux that I know a bunch of command prompt... Well I dont, so their very confusing command prompt instructins didnt help. Has any one been in my situation and were you able to get out? Can you give me instructions that aren't in command prompt, or if they are can you make it so a "newbie" would understand.
If you can help thanks,
If not ask someone who can.
Thanks,
D.E.


----------



## twill (Jul 29, 2003)

D.E.
Do you have those instructions in written form so that someone might be able to translate for you? I can't guarantee that it wouldn't be from a prompt, but we can at least direct you how to do what where.

PS: It would also help to know what model of modem, what brand/model of computer, what desktop manager (KDE, gnome, etc) to help you along in your quest for a working connection.


----------



## twill (Jul 29, 2003)

(FIRST PART IS EMAIL RESPONSE FROM darkelf_18)
>This is the message:
>
>Hey sorry I can't post my reply but I wont let me post any replies for some reason, it says I have to register, even though I have and I logged in, so here's my reply. I have a Zoom Modem model number 3025, I use KDE and here is Zooms reply to my question.
>(which by the way I did \ ! /
>disable the COM2) \ ! /
> \!/
>After physically installing your PCI modem enter your CMOS setup and disable COM2 (Serial Port Boot into Linux and log in as root. Then run:
>
>cat /proc/pci
>
>Look at the output and locate the "bus" entry for your modem. You need to locate the IRQ and the base I/O address for the modem. Here is an example of the modem output:
>
>Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x00000000.
>
>Bus 0, device 17, function 0:
>Communication controller: Unknown vendor Unknown device (rev 0).
>Vendor id=1ac1. Device id=480.
>Medium devsel. Fast back-to-back capable. IRQ 3. Master Capable.
>No bursts.
>Min Gnt=252.Max Lat=14
>Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe4000000.
>I/O at 0xb800 [0xb801]
>Note in the output above the IRQ is 3 and the base I/O is 0xb800. This is common for 56K PCI modem with COM2 disabled. Now link the modem to COM2 (/dev/ttyS1):
>
>ln -s /dev/ttyS1 /dev/modem
>
>Add this line to your /etc/rc.d/rc.local file using the IRQ and base I/O address:
>
>setserial /dev/modem uart 16550A port 0x6400 irq 11
>
>Then run rc.local:
>
>. /etc/rc.d/rc.local
>
>You can test your modem by running "minicom" at the command prompt. For example type ATDT18006381483 to dial the phone number. The modem should dial this number. "CTRL-A Q" will quit minicom.


----------



## twill (Jul 29, 2003)

Okay, sounds simple enough. Do you know what desktop environment you're using? probably KDE or Gnome? And do you know if you're running a particular window manager? (i.e. blackbox, enlightenment, window maker, etc)

After this, do you know how to get to a terminal window? If not, I can help but why spend my time trying to explain something you already know right?

After the terminal window, we will need to use 'su' to log in with the root account so you will need the password for root. If you don't know it, we can fix that too.

Once we have those 3 things figured out, then it's just a matter of what commands to type in, in which order and when. Then editing a couple of files and shebang, it should be fixed.


----------



## twill (Jul 29, 2003)

(EMAIL RESPONSE FROM darkelf_18)

1. I'm using KDE and I'm not sure, but I think my window manager is Window
Maker.

2. Yes I do know how to get into a terminal... But which one do you want me
to use? There is three or four to choose from.

3. No, I don't think I know the password for root. What is 'su'? 

Also do you know any websites that will let me DL manuals on how to use
command prompt, and Mandrake Linux?


----------



## twill (Jul 29, 2003)

Well, since you already know how to get to a terminal, it doesn't really matter what the manager and environment are.

You can use any terminal, they all should do the trick for us.

If you don't know the root password, we can reset it so that's okay. 'su' is just a program to allow the user to log in as root with root priveledges.

When you start your computer, do you have a LILO prompt or a boot disk for linux?

When the LILO: prompt appears (or boot: prompt if you inserted a boot disk), type 'linux -s' or 'linux single'
(both of these will allow you to log in to the linux single user mode)

When the bash# prompt appears, type 'passwd'

This will then prompt you for a new root password. Press Ctrl+d to restart linux. Make note of this password as it will be root's password when you restart.

Get booted into X and open up a terminal window.

type 'su' and hit enter. Then enter the password for root that you just set previously.


----------



## darkelf_18 (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok after I enter a password, how do I get my modem working?


----------



## l0f33t (Aug 6, 2003)

Hello,

I think we might have had the same problem with Mandrake. I did with a SupraExpress 56k hardware modem.

Do you have a Windows pc that you can configure and successfully get out to the internet with?

If so this will help in determining if you have the same problem I did or if this is a possible funked up modem/hardware issue. This will also allow you to look at the modem settings on the windows pc.

Have you ever tried the KPPP (Internet Dial-up Tool)? This PPP too is a gui tool that resides within KDE. Click on the K icon on your tool bar>Goto "Networking">"RemoteAccess"> and click on KPPP (Internet Dial-up Tool)

This will run you through a dialup wizard I believe. You'll need to know your "Connect As" name, Your "Login name and password", your Dns server addresses and which serial port your modem is plugged into. DONOT MESS with any other settings. Let the Wizard do everything for you at this point. Things still might not work so just follow along.
I have a Tower Atx case and my serial ports sit one ontop of the other. The top one is almost always default serial 0 (windows pc's) and /dev/ttyS0 (linux/Unix pc's)unless you've messed with the ports manually. 
So once you know your ISP info (for certain)(this info needs to correct right down to the spelling) as stated above and you've gone through the wizard you should now have a standard KPPP acount setup now. 
Now this is the part where I got messed up. Go back to the KPPP tool and account that you just setup.
So now you should be looking at the KPPP dialog box with your Connect to:
Login ID:
Password:
At the bottom click on "Setup". The first tab is the "Accounts" tab. Make sure this is the same as your "Connect to:" info.
If not then you'll need to click on "NEW" and then "Dialog" and manually put in the information as needed. (hopefully you don't have to worry about this)
Then click on the "Device" tab. If your using Serial 0 where the modem is plugged in then you will need to make sure that this reads /dev/ttyS0
FlowControl: CRTSCTS
Line Termination: CR
Connection Speed: 115200
Use Lock File should already be checked and set at 60s timeout. Leave this alone for now.
Now Goto the "Modem" tab. 
"Wait for Dial Tone before Dialing" should be checked.
Set the modem volume all the way up then goto "Modem Commands"
****This is the important part**** (was for me anyways).
On the "No dial tone detection" record what this value is on paper then remove whats in there and put ATX3
On the "Dial String" line just below, record this value on paper and remove whats there and put in ATX3DT. Make sure to of course always click "OK" when leaving dialog boxes. If you clicked OK at this point it will bring you back to the "Modem" tab. Click on "Query Modem" (assuming you have the modem connected to at least the pc"

This is going to tell you two very important things. Is linux able to query/find the modem. Another box will popup with query results. If so this is good. Click close. Click OK, and then Connect. (Assuming you modem is plugged into the phone jack.


Hope this helps. Again, test with a windows pc if you can just to rule out the fact that linux might be doing something different than windows.


----------



## twill (Jul 29, 2003)

yee-haw... you're back on the board.

okay, now back to business. You might consider trying what l0f33t has to say first. If he can make the process shorter then so be it.

Otherwise, now at the prompt you'll type in exactly what Zoom said with a couple changes.

type 'cat /proc/pci | more'
This will allow you to page through all the entries at your leisure. Use enter to page down one line at a time and spacebar to page down one whole page at a time. Look for an entry similar to the one that they gave you as an example. It will most likely be a device in the teens somewhere as the lower numbers are generally resources on the motherboard. However, to make sure you have the right one, look for the vendor id 1ac1. This should indicate that it's from Zoom. Make sure you write down what the IRQ and I/O values are, you will need them for later.

type the letter 'q' to exit more once you find that entry. If it's at the end of the list, enter or spacebar will already probably have exited the 'more' mode.

type 'ln -s /dev/ttyS1 /dev/modem'
this will link the modem to Com port 2 just like Zoom said.

then you're going to use the IRQ and I/O port information next
type 'vi /etc/rc.d/rc.local' and hit enter.

in the config file, we are going to add a new line. type 'i' to enter "insert" mode.

hit enter once for a new blank line. now type in the line 'setserial /dev/modem uart 16550A port 0xb800 irq 3' replacing the port and irq with the I/O port and IRQ from the /proc/pci entry you found.

once you have the line entered, hit the escape key to exit 'insert' mode and type this
:wq

This should write the file changes and quit automatically.

Next type './etc/rc.d/rc.local' to run the new rc.local.

Now run their test for minicom or try kppp either. you might just use minicom to test right there at the command prompt since you're there. That way if you don't have it working yet, you're already ready to fix what needs to be fixed.

to get out of 'su' just type 'exit' and hit enter. Then type 'exit' and hit enter to close the terminal.

Any questions yet? *grin*


----------



## l0f33t (Aug 6, 2003)

Just to let ya know.

My whole problem was my modem logs kept telling me that I it didn't detect a "Dial Tone" 
So I plugged my phone into the same jack that the modem was plugged into and ofcourse I got dial tone.


This was my first experience with linux. And its always a learning experience no matter what I try next with this OS. It rocks though. UMMMMM I love it, and then I hate it, then I love it and......then I love it again. Girlfriends jealous...

Anyways I ended up learning allot about the modem commands, what they mean and how to use them. So whether or not you try what I'm explaining or what the others are explaining your going to be a modem guru...... 

Once your in a postion to actually see some modem log messages you'll have an easier time trouble shooting this. This is why going through the GUI for a nooobiee, such as myself, will save you allot of headace.

My problem was the modem logs kept telling me that I had no dial-tone. But I knew infact that I actually had dial-tone from my phone test. So what I told you to put into the "Dial String" in my intial post tells the modem "Hey", "if you don't here a dial tone, ignore it and dial anyways!!!"

And thats how I fixed my problem.


----------



## darkelf_18 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Twill, how do I make a boot disk with linux? Can I just make one with rawwrite or rawwritewin, and if so which image should I use the cd boot image, the harddrive one or the blank one


----------



## twill (Jul 29, 2003)

Making a boot disk eh? Yeah, you can use rawrite. What flavor are you working with? Still Mandrake?

And what is the purpose of the boot disk? Are you just needing to be able to boot or do you want to reinstall linux or something entirely different?


----------



## darkelf_18 (Jul 26, 2003)

When I type in, 'cat/proc/pci' nothing happens it just says that no file or directory by that name exists... Does it exist or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## twill (Jul 29, 2003)

It looks like you're just typing 'cat/proc/pci with no space between the 'cat' and the '/proc/pci'.

From here on out, if there are any commands I type, I'll try to remember to use the _ for the space. If I forget I apologize ahead of time.


----------



## Bull Terrier (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Couldn't help but notice your post.
I installed MD 9.0, went to connect to the net, and I got an error message saying pppd unexpectly died.
This was straight after I installed it.
Needless to say, I changed to RedHat, and have not had any probs.
Stay with it though.
It's rewarding and you're not married to MS.


----------



## GoRat (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey I am having the same exact problem as you. I am using the Zoom model 3025 pci v.92 on Mandrake 9.1. I run kppp and it took forever for me to get it to see the modem. If you get the error that kppp can't find a device, I can tell you what I did. I am still can't get my applications to see the connection after I connect with my ISP and my way of getting kppp to see the modem isn't the most reliable (requires a lot of rebooting), but it is the only way I have found. I am also new at linux so hopefully we will be able to figure this thing out.

 GoRat


----------



## Nvisible (Aug 23, 2003)

Maybe some one could help me I also have this exact modem But I am not running Mandrake I am running Suse 8.2 and was wondering if this fix would work in it as well. I tried emailing Zoom there responce was they do not suport Linux. Go figure. 
A friend told me Suse was prolly the best one for some one to start on but I am not so sure Cause cant get online and When I try to install my Video Card drivers it tells me that X server is running and could not install Geforce 4 FX 5200 128mb so any help on that would be much apreciated too Well hope you guys can help


----------



## Nvisible (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok so curoisity killed me had to try it with out you guys saying it would work or not but I am pretty sure some one would have said try it any way here is what I got. I got all the way through it and at the end when you have to run the '/etc/rc.d/rc.local ' well it says Permision Denied so I wasnt sure what to do so I opened up the GUI interface to see if the file was there and it was and when you open it in GUI interface it comes up in Kword so I know that me opening it in GUI didnt actaully work so I though maybe there was in error in the way I accessed my root privaleges with 'su' so I loggedoff and actaully loged in as the root well it still gave me the permision denied statement. so I started messin around with KPP well I set up my service provider and all the info required I was getting cannot access modem so I went in and tried dif. settings under device and then in the device drop down menu there is a few options in there and it was set to /dev/modem well I started one at a time just going threw them and all of them except one option gave me the cannot access modem the 'ttys1' option got me the closest I have ever been I think when I went to connect it gave me modem is ready and the Initializing and then it hung there I let it sit for 30 minutes didnt do nothing so I cancelled and the it said one momment and then cancelled. It really sucks to be this close but yet so far away. And it is 4 am and I am going to be a wreck for work tomorrow Got any ideas please let me know.


----------



## darkelf_18 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Guys(and girls if there was any that posted a reply) Thanks for all the help so far. This question is for l0f33t. Um I did what you said and everything worked, other then me getting online. Anyway I was wondering, when I click on he "Query Modem" button, what should it say? Right now it just brings up a box that shows a bunch of ATI-ATI like 7 or something. What does the "ATI 1-7" mean. Any help is very welcome.
Thanks,
D.E.


----------



## l0f33t (Aug 6, 2003)

This is just your computer querying the Hardware modem device its self.

If all of these queries or attempts are successfull then you know that your Hardware modem and linux can talk to each other at least.

The AT commands are just Hayes Modem commands. Basically AT sounds for Attention mo-fo... This is the way that modems and other pppd's communicate with eachother.. 

You can find a listing on linux of what these commands are in the doumentation or a quick search online (Google). Hayes Modem Commands and there meanings.

An I think I found out what the problem was with KPPP by the way...If you open up the KPPP tool and goto the "Modem" tab just uncheck "Wait for dialtone before dialing" this should help do the same as what I had you do to the modem dial string...I.E.. ATX3DT....

So let me know when you have net access so that I know whether or not your helped...


----------



## darkelf_18 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey l0f33t, no I still can't access the net. When I try to connect it says something like, "modem ready" then "initializing modem" and then it stays like that for like three or four mins. and says something like "script timed out" and then it starts over again.


----------



## Nvisible (Aug 23, 2003)

Mine does the same thing it just hangs though It never stops hanging I dont get that error I tried even doing the do not wait for Dial Tone but That does not work either.


----------



## l0f33t (Aug 6, 2003)

You need to turn on the extra logging... This will show you what the modem is doing....as soon as it trys to connect to the ISP....and how it is talking and hopefully possibly why its failing.. without this I'm it will be hard to help diagnose the problem.

You sholdn't of done anything to the scripts section of KPPP "Darkelf_18".


----------



## Nvisible (Aug 23, 2003)

Ok the extra Loggin does not show anything except initializing modem. when I pick up another extension with in my house it is not picking up nor is it dialing. and it just hangs there at initializing modem. If you have any other Ideas please let me know. Any thing else we can do in order to give you more information about what is going on.


----------



## l0f33t (Aug 6, 2003)

This is going to be hard for me now because I'm not running ManDrake anymore.

Also...in your KPPP setup make sure that under the "Device" tab that ou have this listed correctly.. I.E... if this is in fact a hardware modem then it will be connected to one of your serial ports on the back of your pc.

Physically on the back of my tower pc my 2 9 pin serail ports sit one on-top of the other Vertically.
The top one is Serial 0 and the one underneath that is Serial 1.

Mine physically is: Serial 0 which is the first 9pin serial port . Underneath that is Serial 1

So in the KPPP setup under devices I have:
Modem device= /dev/ttyS0
Flow Control= Hardware [CRTSCTS]
Line termination= CR
Connection Speed= 115200
Use Lock file is checked and Modem Timeout is set to 60secs.

Now you need to make sure that once this is set correctly that you goto the Modem tab and click on Query Modem.... KPPP will then try and make a basic connection to your modem and query it for info. AT1:, AT1: 1, AT1: 2, all the way upto AT1: 7 and at this point you should get a popup screen that shows your devices listed with each of the querys and the info that your modem responded back with. Don't worry about what this info is. Just know that if this screen comesup then you have a working connection from Linux through your serial 0 (or serial 1 depending on which serial port your physically using) line to the hardware modem and back.

This needs to be confirmed first as the base troubleshooting step. If this isn't working then we go from there..

Thanks, 

Hope this helps..


----------



## darkelf_18 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey everyone thanks for the help so far. I didn't know that every one thought, that I was using a Serial port modem... Because I'm not. I have a PCI modem. Is that a problem??? and to respond to l0f33t, he(or she) said for me to turn on extra logging... Is that just the log you can use while your trying to connect to the net in KPPP? Or is it another option?
You made it sound to me, as if "extra logging" was some other option, besides the "log" tab in KPPP. 
And if "extra logging" is the same as, the "log" in KPPP. Then when I try to connect, it doesn't bring up anything at all in the LOG.


----------



## stnwerks (Aug 13, 2001)

first I don't understand how your modem can work on a com port that is disabled in bios? might go back in bios and enable it and make sure (bios) not (OS) is controling plug n play while your in the bios.
then try using mandrake control center
click the K button (start)
then click configuration
click Mandrake control center
enter root pasword
click intrnet / networking 
click Drak connect
and use the wizzard
hope it will still work after all the commands you've tried
If not try a fresh install 
I hope this helps you, I had a hard time myself the first few times.
good luck steve


----------



## Roo (Sep 29, 2003)

http://www.linmodems.org need I say anymore...buy hardware modems not software modems. win modems are not clever not smart and set themselves on fire when they get real bandwidth flowing.


----------



## darkelf_18 (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey everyone. Thanks for all the help so far. Not to change the subject or any thing, cause I still can't get online through my modem. But I did change OSes from Mandrake 9.1 to RH9, the only thing is, that now it doesn't even recognise that I have a modem. So if you can help me now that would be great.
Sorry for changing OSes, but I heard that RH9 was awesome. And now that I've tried it, I find that I like Mandrake alot better.
D.E.


----------



## estatik (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey DarkElf,

1) Go back to Mandrake...red hat 9 is sooo bloated and a PITA when it comes to services rendered open on your box (so I've heard). 

2) From viewing this ongoing thread, get yourself a linux supported modem, or better yet, get broadband and ride the pipe with a smile! If funds are a issue hit me up @ estatik_88 at yahoo dot com and I'll give you a modem, as long as you pay for the shipping. Let me know... 

BTW, did you ever get that DVD to work?

estatik


----------

